# Nachos Corazon



## AndrewOSpencer (Jul 17, 2013)

If youâ€™ve gone to the effort to chase down an animal, to kill it, skin it, and bring it home you simply should eat its heart. Cooked of course. It is a dense meat due to the tight junctions of the myocardial cells giving it a snappy crunch, and heartâ€™s rich flavor lends itself well to bold spices. Cleaning them is easy, just remove the great vessels and anything that doesnâ€™t look like meat. These simple, quickly prepared nachos are perfect for worn out hunters who need a satisfying meal to celebrate their victory in the field.



Serves: 1

Prep Time: 20 minutes

Ingredients:

(1) Big game heart diced
(1) Yellow Onion diced
(4) Chile Peppers diced (I used my Rain Forests, but jalapenos work fine)
1/4 tsp minced garlic
1 TBS of bacon fat
Tortilla Chips
Pinto beans (here is a tremendous recipe)
Mozzarella Cheese
Salt and Pepper to taste
Method:

Melt your bacon fat in a heavy duty skillet.
Salt and pepper your diced heart.
Add the heart, peppers, onions, and garlic to your skillet and cook until veggies are soft and heart is cooked to preference.
Arrange the chips on your plate and ladle warm pinto beans over chips, add the heart and veggies, then sprinkle with cheese. I like mozzarella and cheddar.
Garnish with sliced lime, guacamole, queso fresca and/or pico de gallo.

Straightforward and easy this is a tremendous way to stuff your gullet and revel in the completeness killing your own meat brings. What do you do with hearts?


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks good, at least somebody else besides me can cook in Bay City


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jul 17, 2013)

What about Blue Ocean? lol


----------



## MGM (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank's for sharing !! look's awesome, I cant wait to try.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Making it through the recipes lately and POOF! Here it is....
Tried my first deer heart this year. You ain't joking. Some guuuuuuud vittles.

I gotta try your recipe now.


----------

